# Failed colour chart - JBL ph 3-10 Test kit



## novv (Jun 14, 2012)

i've been using JBL Combi Test for a month and everything works fine except the PH test that i couldn't figure out whether my tank has Ph 7.5 or 8. so i went to my LFS and asked them to test the water for me.

it turned out that the printed colour chart i have is incorrect compared to the older one used by the LFS. the testing result read with the LFS' chart is 7 instead or 7.5/8 when using my chart (and also a lot easier to read)... it seems that there's something wrong with the new printing. so my LFS will contact JBL for a new replacement chart for me.

*this failed colour chart is found in both JBL Ph test kit that sells separately and the Combi Test kit.*

*the incorrect colour chart*









*7.5 or 8, what's the different?*


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Also looks like 5.5 and 6 would be very hard to tell.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Digital pH meter from Ebay or Amazon. Last's a lot longer, more accurate, can test many tanks at once. Ebay was less than $10 but it took a month to get here. Amazon is quicker but more expensive.


----------



## madster (Aug 10, 2013)

*same here!*

Hi,

I've just bought a JBL Combiset and I am experiencing the same issue.
Did you receive a better chart from JBL, and if yes, would you share it? ^ ^

Thank you,
Massimo


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

You have to use either 6-7.6 test or 7.4-9 from jbl to get decent accuracy
From 6-7.6 one I can easily tell my ph with 0.1 resolution


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

You guys in Europe don't get API products?


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

API has the same problem with its nitrate test.

Older color cards have a very distinct color shift between 10 and 20 ppm. The newer cards, it's impossible to tell.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> You guys in Europe don't get API products?


why would we want it when JBL has better resolution :icon_mrgr

the problem here is this particular test is ment for rough estimation of PH, not for CO2 tuning. for high accuracy readings this same manufacturer has differen test


----------

